# Indian PCC - Query



## racy846 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Guys ,

Can any one of you can help with this query related to Indian PCC.
I have applied Indian PCC through passport seva kendra on 4th Nov and my police verification was done on 5th Nov - the police guy came to house for verification.
On 4th Nov when I checked my application status it is showing as - "Police Verification Report is not clear and application is under review at Regional Passport Office"

During verification the police guy told me since you are residing in this place less than one year your police verification will not be clear,but you will get a PCC . Please wait for 3-4 days you will get a PCC. He showed me the form where there is question they ask has the applicant residing in place more than year. He put a No over there as I am in this city since 8 months.

I wanted to anyone else has through this issue or have similar experience.
I am anxious, if I need to visit the regional passport office, I am worried I might be caught in the endless loop of government work.

Thanks in advance.

IELTS: L8.8/R8/W7.0/S7.5 
EOI Submission with 65 Points - 07/09/2015
Invited for 189 - 09/10/2015
UK PCC requested - 19/10/2015
UK PCC received - 02/11/2015
Lodged Application - 02/11/2015
Medicals - 05/11/2015
Indian PCC requested - 04/11/2015
Documents uploaded - 07/11/2015


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

The one-year stay requirement is well known. Although not for PCC, but for my wife's passport last year I did every possible thing in my strength to get it ASAP, but they took more than a year to issue the passport to meet the one-year rule I suppose.

Not sure if the same applies to PCC, lets hear from the experts or someone who has been through the same situation. 

BTW, hope you gave him 'chai-pani', that sometimes helps. But these days although they take bribe and promise to clear it but can't since the rules are enforced more strictly than before.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Ok, go to PSK, talk to them and you'll get the PCC even if you've stayed in your current address for less than a year. 

Read this post of someone in the same situation (thanks Google) from not too long ago (Aug 2015): PCC: What to do when police verification is not clear?

*Edited to add:* The author of the blog post doesn't state his reason for that status though. But either way, visit to the PSK is the solution apparently.

Hope it helps!


----------



## racy846 (Sep 2, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Ok, go to PSK, talk to them and you'll get the PCC even if you've stayed in your current address for less than a year. Read this post of someone in the same situation (thanks Google) from not too long ago (Aug 2015): PCC: What to do when police verification is not clear?
> 
> Hope it helps!


Thanks 3br4h!m for pulling up the link for me. It seem then I need to got to regional passport office with my address proof spanning for last 12 months


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

racy846 said:


> Thanks 3br4h!m for pulling up the link for me. It seem then I need to got to regional passport office with my address proof spanning for last 12 months


The author of the blog post doesn't state his reason for that status though. But either way, visit to the PSK is the solution apparently, yes.


----------



## racy846 (Sep 2, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> The author of the blog post doesn't state his reason for that status though. But either way, visit to the PSK is the solution apparently, yes.


Hey 3br4H!m, just wanted to let you know I finally got my PCC.

Upon checking in police office and passport office, the issue with my application was that i had not spent one year or more in that particular address which automatically triggers the police verification report as not clear in the system. Once you find not clear in the system, then this has to be manual cleared in the system. So once you get the message " Application review under RPO" please head over to RPO as they do not review it. You have to manually initiate it.

The workaround for this process is - Check in system it will show as police verification not clear. Then head over or call the police guy to get the police verification letter reference. This the reference letter which police station sends to passport office. Once you get the reference number head to Regional passport office (RPO) not PSK. Then follow the administrative procedures of RPO you will issues the police clearance certificate. This takes one whole day process.

Also, carry all the supporting docs. They did not asked me for the documents but they might ask for it. 

Hope this information helps other members who might face similar problems


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

racy846 said:


> Hey 3br4H!m, just wanted to let you know I finally got my PCC.
> 
> Upon checking in police office and passport office, the issue with my application was that i had not spent one year or more in that particular address which automatically triggers the police verification report as not clear in the system. Once you find not clear in the system, then this has to be manual cleared in the system. So once you get the message " Application review under RPO" please head over to RPO as they do not review it. You have to manually initiate it.
> 
> ...


Guys i am n Hyderabad and facing similar issues .PCC applied on 17th Feb from PSK ameerpet , Verification done on 18th next day as present address different than passport address .Stayed in present address for 11.5 months close to 1 year anyways. A very good enquiry officer and said it should be all clear . He ensured the application dispatched online as well as hard copy on time from Commisioner office on 23th Feb . I can see online the SNO as well as the file now . Now they say its at RPO office . Do you think i need to to go to RPO office to get it fast tracked..Today its 26th and the message keeps changing .
PCC application has been granted on 17th and then 19th and now 25th
PCC application has been granted on 25/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to Commissioner of Police, Cyberabad City. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection.


----------



## racy846 (Sep 2, 2015)

prash.varma said:


> Guys i am n Hyderabad and facing similar issues .PCC applied on 17th Feb from PSK ameerpet , Verification done on 18th next day as present address different than passport address .Stayed in present address for 11.5 months close to 1 year anyways. A very good enquiry officer and said it should be all clear . He ensured the application dispatched online as well as hard copy on time from Commisioner office on 23th Feb . I can see online the SNO as well as the file now . Now they say its at RPO office . Do you think i need to to go to RPO office to get it fast tracked..Today its 26th and the message keeps changing .
> PCC application has been granted on 17th and then 19th and now 25th
> PCC application has been granted on 25/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to Commissioner of Police, Cyberabad City. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection.


Hi does your application status say - "Police verification not clear and application under review". 
If thats the case then head to RPO office secundrabad.
Prior to that get the reference letter which cyberabad police has sent to passport office. There is an online link where you can see that - VERIFAST: Passport Verification Cell. Enter your file number and get the reference number and head to RPO. 
PCC will be issued there but it take full day there.
Cheers


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

racy846 said:


> Hi does your application status say - "Police verification not clear and application under review".
> If thats the case then head to RPO office secundrabad.
> Prior to that get the reference letter which cyberabad police has sent to passport office. There is an online link where you can see that - VERIFAST: Passport Verification Cell. Enter your file number and get the reference number and head to RPO.
> PCC will be issued there but it take full day there.
> Cheers


No it doesnt say that Police verification not clear and review etc . It just say PCC has been granted with a long message which is being repeated. I did check in Verifast as well as the commisioner office and i can see its been dispatched with S.NO/Letter no etc? Even the enquiry officer/commisioner say i should go to RPO secundrabad with S.NO .

Hope its all clear . My only doubt is whether they are not waiting for any other report. I have stayed in Hyd for close to 12 months and did give all the docs


----------



## racy846 (Sep 2, 2015)

prash.varma said:


> No it doesnt say that Police verification not clear and review etc . It just say PCC has been granted with a long message which is being repeated. I did check in Verifast as well as the commisioner office and i can see its been dispatched with S.NO/Letter no etc? Even the enquiry officer/commisioner say i should go to RPO secundrabad with S.NO .
> 
> Hope its all clear . My only doubt is whether they are not waiting for any other report. I have stayed in Hyd for close to 12 months and did give all the docs


If that is the case then you need pay a visit to RPO. I stayed in Hyd for 9 months and got the PCC. Your file needs to manually cleared at RPO. Make sure you reach RPO early as close to 9 AM and you need to stand in queue for long with the SNO number or confirmation print from verifast.
Cheers


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

racy846 said:


> If that is the case then you need pay a visit to RPO. I stayed in Hyd for 9 months and got the PCC. Your file needs to manually cleared at RPO. Make sure you reach RPO early as close to 9 AM and you need to stand in queue for long with the SNO number or confirmation print from verifast.
> Cheers


Sure .Thanks..thats what i am planning to do as i have the SNO/Dispatch date etc . Unfortunately my wife also need to go as she also needs the same along with my small kid who we cant leave anywhere.I guess we have no other option left now to expedite as agents cant do anything, so we need to bear this last hardle..
Will there be a separate queue/tokens for PCC for all of us would have to stand for so long


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

prash.varma said:


> Sure .Thanks..thats what i am planning to do as i have the SNO/Dispatch date etc . Unfortunately my wife also need to go as she also needs the same along with my small kid who we cant leave anywhere.I guess we have no other option left now to expedite as agents cant do anything, so we need to bear this last hardle..
> Will there be a separate queue/tokens for PCC for all of us would have to stand for so long


Interesting the online status keeps changing on the 1st line .They are just changing the dates

PCC application has been granted on 17/02/2016
PCC application has been granted on 19/02/2016
PCC application has been granted on 25/02/2016

and now back to the below date . Here is the latest status

PCC application has been granted on 17/02/2016. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to Commissioner of Police, Cyberabad City. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection.


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

racy846 said:


> If that is the case then you need pay a visit to RPO. I stayed in Hyd for 9 months and got the PCC. Your file needs to manually cleared at RPO. Make sure you reach RPO early as close to 9 AM and you need to stand in queue for long with the SNO number or confirmation print from verifast.
> Cheers


Thanks i visiited the RPO today ..was there from 9 AM to 3 pm went through all queues.in the end the counter B told that police verification is clear and i should collect PCC from PSK . But the thing is i havent recieved any SMS/email still. I did insist on that point but they it should have come anyways and the lady at the counter showed some screen where it was showing 'CLEAR' . So ideally i should have recieved an SMS ..Anyways now i am not sure shall i keep on waiting or go to the PSK and get PCC from there

What was your experiance please as you did it from Hyderabad onmly. Can you help please


----------

